# Newbie trying to get Intel 2915ABG up via ipw2200 module

## jmcmillon

New Gentoo user here.

I successfully installed Gentoo using The Gentoo Handbook on an old CF18 Panasonic Toughbook I had laying around to gain some Gentoo experience using the genkernel.

I later successfully got an x server up and running and later XFCE.

Next step is to get wireless up and running.

lspci shows this particular laptop has an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG card in it which requires the IPW2200 kernel module.

I eventually found the option in menuconfig by following guidance from this post.

I also emerged ipw2200-firmware

I then recompiled my kernel by doing:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_prepare

make

make modules_install

make install

grub2-install /dev/sda

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

reboot

```

Upon reboot modprobe shows:

```

CF18_Gentoo ~ # modprobe ipw200

modprobe: FATAL: Module ipw200 not found.

```

ifconfig shows lo and my ethernet.

dmesg | grep ipw2200 shows nothing.

Any advice for a newbie on how to get this up?

----------

## charles17

 *jmcmillon wrote:*   

> lspci shows this particular laptop has an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG card in it which requires the IPW2200 kernel module.

 Make sure you have configured it as a module. *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IPW2100=m

 

 *jmcmillon wrote:*   

> I then recompiled my kernel by doing:
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 Did you happen to forget to mount /boot before doing so?

BTW: Once grub is installed, another grub2-install on rebuilding the kernel is not needed. 

 *jmcmillon wrote:*   

> dmesg | grep ipw2200 shows nothing.

 Try grepping domain, port and slot number as received from lspci *Quote:*   

> $ /usr/sbin/lspci -k
> 
> 08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
> 
>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> $ dmesg | grep 08:00.0
> 
> [    0.151115] pci 0000:08:00.0: [8086:4222] type 00 class 0x028000
> 
> [    0.151167] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xe8000000-0xe8000fff]
> ...

 

----------

## jmcmillon

IPW2200 is configured as a module.

/boot was mounted when I updated the grub2 config via grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```
lspci -k

01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1000

        Kernel modules: ipw2200

...

CF18_Gentoo linux # dmesg | grep 01:03.0

CF18_Gentoo linux #

```

and unfortunately searching domain, port, and slot number didn't yield any results (thanks for illustrating the -k option)

Any other ideas?

----------

## charles17

 *jmcmillon wrote:*   

> IPW2200 is configured as a module.
> 
> /boot was mounted when I updated the grub2 config via grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
> 
> ```
> ...

 I'm not entirely sure but I guess some other kernel option maybe needed for getting the Kernel driver in use:  line.  Or maybe the interaction of firmware with kernel module.

Maybe you have to put something in /etc/conf.d/modules *Quote:*   

> $ grep -v ^# /etc/conf.d/modules 
> 
> modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} iwl3945"
> 
> module_iwl3945_args_2_6=""

 

Just compare to my lsmod, there I have iwl3945, iwlegacy, mac80211 and cfg80211.

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ctr                     3375  3 

ccm                     6686  3 

iwl3945                44692  0 

iwlegacy               37724  1 iwl3945

mac80211              356279  2 iwl3945,iwlegacy

firewire_ohci          26157  0 

firewire_core          42150  1 firewire_ohci

pcspkr                  1699  0 

crc_itu_t               1259  1 firewire_core

cfg80211              309722  3 iwl3945,iwlegacy,mac80211

sr_mod                 11479  0 

cdrom                  21708  1 sr_mod
```

----------

## jmcmillon

Still no luck.  

Is this error in dmesg a problem?

```
[  987.957216] cfg80211: disagrees about version of symbol wireless_send_event

[  987.957223] cfg80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event (err -22)

```

Thanks!

----------

